# B&M Stores Liverpool



## Turboprop (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there anyone on here that works for them? Just looking for comments on actual working conditions and practices


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2012)

i think we're short on scousers here


----------



## Favelado (Aug 24, 2012)

Turboprop said:


> Is there anyone on here that works for them? Just looking for comments on actual working conditions and practices


 
I worked at a branch for 10 weeks in 1997 if that helps. It was another part of the North-West but it was definitely the real B and M's experience. Cakes near the sell-by date or discounted products because the labels were written in Arabic or whatever.

It doesn't help does it?


----------



## Turboprop (Aug 28, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I worked at a branch for 10 weeks in 1997 if that helps. It was another part of the North-West but it was definitely the real B and M's experience. Cakes near the sell-by date or discounted products because the labels were written in Arabic or whatever.
> 
> It doesn't help does it?


 
Thanks for that, it's interesting, because the current owners bought the store in 2007 and things seem to be pretty much the same regarding products having Arabic labelling. The food does have a long shelf life though. The management is very poor from an organisational and communication point of view though. One person had to endure a 2 hour bus journey (more than one bus involved)
only to get to the store to be told she wasn't rostered to be working that day. She'd had to organise child care for that day, and the store wouldn't re-imburse her for either the bus ticket or the child care. Eventually she was able to persuade them to allow her to swap a shift with one later in the week, but initially they were reluctant to do so. Ther are other issues, and I am trying to form a general picture of the overall operation.


----------

